# One of the better Amazon Prime Kindle Unlimited Deals: 3 months for $2.97



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't read quite that much to merit the usual subscription but for .99 cents a month, having a few magazines ready to go every day on the subway is a nice deal. A million books, graphic novels, magazines (always been a fan of how they index and strip it down in table of contents), and audible books too. Yes, that's 97% percent off.

https://www.techbargains.com/deal/433133/amazon-kindle-unlimited-membership

Downloaded a few comics that just made my 3 dollars worth it in the first five minutes. *I find that the 7" Oasis is the absolute smallest I can go to read graphic novels but it sure does look nice in crisp e-ink.

Fun Facts for us all:

Free book access on Amazon: about 93,000
Free book access if you're a Prime Member: 1000 (some bestsellers)
Free book access if you're a Kindle Unlimited: 1.6 Million

And for many of us, most of the books we'll want to read are not in any of these so we can support the writers paying full price.

S.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Clarification: Prime Reading and KU are subscriptions -- books are borrowed but must be returned. Prime Reading comes with your $119/year Prime membership, KU is $10 a month.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks, an important clarification, free to rent vs free to own. Also, I forgot to mention I already had a Prime Membership. Do any of you pay full price for Kindle Unlimited and feel you're reading what you want and it's a good value for you?


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

A nice Prime workaround if you're not interested in paying the full 119.00 right now and want to get in on Prime Day and this 99 cent deal or if you just want to see if Prime is for you:

"Sign up for a  free 30-day trial membership or pay for 1 month of Prime for only $12.99 if you don't want to commit to a 1-year membership for $119. Students can sign up for a free 6-month trial and if you've used that up, get 50% off 1yr of Prime ($59 per year) for up to four years."


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

northofdivision said:


> Thanks, an important clarification, free to rent vs free to own. Also, I forgot to mention I already had a Prime Membership. Do any of you pay full price for Kindle Unlimited and feel you're reading what you want and it's a good value for you?


You're welcome.

I also already had prime, so the Prime reading -- and KOLL which is still around -- are just extra perks. I tried KU for a year -- got it at a special price that worked out to around $5 or $6 a month. I had a hard time finding enough books I wanted to read even at that price. Each book in KU is priced around $3 to $4. Over half were readable, but that's about the best I can say. I did read a handful of very good ones. The rest were so bad I couldn't even finish them. So I didn't renew when the year was up and I haven't missed it.

I do borrow occasionally via Prime and try to use my KOLL book each month -- which reminds me: it just turned to July, I should see what I want to get.  I also use my library A LOT -- small press and independent titles tend to not be available there, of course. And sometimes even mainstream titles are not, but I can always ask and sometimes they get them for me.


northofdivision said:


> A nice Prime workaround if you're not interested in paying the full 119.00 right now and want to get in on Prime Day and this 99 cent deal or if you just want to see if Prime is for you:
> 
> "Sign up for a free 30-day trial membership or pay for 1 month of Prime for only $12.99 if you don't want to commit to a 1-year membership for $119. Students can sign up for a free 6-month trial and if you've used that up, get 50% off 1yr of Prime ($59 per year) for up to four years."


I actually started prime on a 30 day trial around Christmas when I needed a gift delivered super fast.  The quick shipping at no additional charge has made it worth it for me.

I think maybe there's also program for new parents where you can get it for a discount, and maybe for teachers. I think the lower price programs are somewhat limited in the videos and such available -- not sure.

n.b. -- moving this to 'anything else amazon' as it's not strictly about the kindle.


----------

